# Another Tranny!



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok, What's everyone's thoughts?

Old 2008 F150, 5.4L (good phazers) getting tired.

2013 Tranny puked reverse. I wasn't driving it at the time, (my 14 yo boy was playing) I suspect Reverse Planetary (a common issue).

So I purchased a Factory Rebuilt (suppose to have had the Updated Planetary).

2 years warranty, Reverse went out with a Bang year 3. Planetary failed. I still have the Core.

Put in a Used 80K mile 4R75E. It work good (slight flair 2-3 on occasions). Now, Reverse is Slipping bad enough to set the SES Output Speed Signal.

So, I am getting 3-4 years of Lake and Parking Lot plowing out of a 4R75E. The truck is older, but I only do 5000 miles a year. It has 135K Miles.

I can purchase a 2013 with a 6R80, High Miles (240K), for about the same price as replacing the 4R75E. Plus a Safety, Ball Joints/Tie Rods Brakes etc. At 5000 miles/year I should get 5 years or so out of it.

Is the 6R80, a better Transmission for plowing?

I do know the 5.0L is a better engine than the 5.4L

The Plow Mount will need to be changed, but eventually the plow will be on my other 2013 F150.

Or do I just Bite The Bullet, and put the 2013 into Plowing and buy a New Truck?

Delmas.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

4 transmissions in 12 years i would say you are using he wrong truck for the job especially with the milage you are doing.
Athough your math might be on point for upgrading to a newer truck learn from the past and upgrade to something that can handle the work, your pocket book, nerves and reliability with thank you.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have a trans cooler on that truck? Heat kills them


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes, I think a Newer Truck without a 4R75E is due. and hopefully a Better Tranny.

I push it pretty hard Lake Plowing. But that is all forward, and my previous GM's 4L60E would take it. Without any Over Heat warnings or smell.

Yes it does have a Cooler, and Overheat Protection on the Tranny. Light and Locking the Torque Converter.

Just 240K Hwy Miles, without rust, but it's starting. But I still think it's a better way than replacing the tranny again.

My Math is I bought the truck in 2011 with 108K . It now has 135K miles so 27,000 miles in 7 years. And it was used by more than just me for the first 2 years.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would get a F,-350 for the plowing. Just my opinion.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

A Super Duty would be nice, but I won't buy a 6.0 or 6.4L, or a 5.4L in one, so that gets me to a 6.7L or 6.2L what I can almost buy a Brand New F150 for.

I have plowed my basic sites and lake since 1991 with 6 different 1/2 ton trucks. This one is on it's 4th Tranny. I had only 1 Tranny in the other 5 1/2 tons, covered under warranty under 10,000 miles, (so I chalk that up to a Glitch)


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Well I came home with 2019 F150 FX4 pkg, Put a Mount on the 2013, now tomorrow I will swap the wiring


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Since 1995 I have had 2 3500 trucks.
The 95 was a gasser 350, the 2007 is a diesel. I did 1 reverse belt in the gasser and upgraded a shift kit while it was out.
The diesel has been flawless. 
Both were srw with dumpboxs, both hauled v box salters, and hauled trailers all summer.
Gasser retired with 400k
The diesel is still going at 600k..
Youve done it long enough to know what works for you though and i get that.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You need a heavier truck, F-350, F-250 or similar GM, Mopar. Repairs will run you out of snow and ice. Gets to a point where your tripping over a dollar to pick up a dime. Most I ever had go wrong on a heavy truck was a transfer case. Not saying you will not have any trouble but your odds are better..Good Luck


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

The elephant in the room no one is talking about. The common denominator could be the driver! 4 transmissions?????


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Mike NY said:


> The elephant in the room no one is talking about. The common denominator could be the driver! 4 transmissions?????


Yep, the Driver is at somewhat fault.

I did some plowing yesterday with the Replacement 2013. (Wife's old truck). The 2013 has a Temp Gauge and Number. It was soon at 230 degrees, without even pushing it that hard.

No sign of T/C Lock Up, Smell, (even the Dip Stick didn't smell burnt) in fact the Gauge was in the middle (norm).

So yes I was pushing the Old Truck Hard (maybe TOO hard) but not any harder than I have before. This tranny was a Band or Hydraulic problem (still tries to move), the other 2 were Reverse Planetary. (Bang and No Movement).

Not totally "Common Denominator" BTW, The "Boy" did the first one in, Joy Riding in a field @ 14yo.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

just a hint for your problem


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

doh said:


> Yep, the Driver is at somewhat fault.
> 
> I did some plowing yesterday with the Replacement 2013. (Wife's old truck). The 2013 has a Temp Gauge and Number. It was soon at 230 degrees, without even pushing it that hard.
> 
> ...


Do you plow in tow/haul mode?

Do you make sure that you come to a complete stop before you shift?

If not, those actions should help reduce your transmission wear and tear.

I also wait to drop the plow until I start driving forward, versus dropping the plow and then driving; I figure that helps reduce some stress. Can't hurt, at least.


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

seville009 said:


> Do you plow in tow/haul mode?
> 
> Do you make sure that you come to a complete stop before you shift?
> 
> ...


Yes, Tow/Haul Mode is a Must. I dropped it to 4lo at the time. It Heated to 230 on the Lake so there was no Forward/Reverse, just Forward for 12=13 miles at a time.

In 4lo it hung at around 195 degrees. It just ran Hotter than I believed it would.

I was Hard on the Old One, it was hours @ 24-2500RPM foot 3/4 down and held in 2nd gear.

My previous GM's would start to Smell Tranny Fluid, and even see some on the snow pumped out of the dip stick tube. Then the T/C would Lock and it would stall when stopped in gear.

You could let it cool down and go again. That was a 4L65E, the 4R75 doesn't give any warning. Well other than a little sluggish in reverse, and Don't Push It if it doesn't move.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you plowing in 1st gear? You should be. 

How much snow are you pushing on the lake?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are you plowing in 1st gear? You should be.
> 
> How much snow are you pushing on the lake?


Not this much (yet)

There is about 5"s, but a lot of Snowmobile tracks.

This Picture was last years Snow. The Tranny survived it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You need a truck designed and built for what you're doing.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

snoboss said:


> just a hint for your problem
> View attachment 199280
> View attachment 199281


No Thanks!
That DEF Tank would last about 3 minutes


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You need a truck designed and built for what you're doing.





> Constancy wins the race....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

File meme....


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a question did you change the transmission cooler every time you changed the transmission?? Did you blowout and flush all
The lines? In my experience those two things are a huge missed parts when changing a blow transmission. Lots of times the coolers become clogged and also hold the remains of old transmissions causing future failures pretty damn quick.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

fireside said:


> I have a question did you change the transmission cooler every time you changed the transmission?? Did you blowout and flush all
> The lines? In my experience those two things are a huge missed parts when changing a blow transmission. Lots of times the coolers become clogged and also hold the remains of old transmissions causing future failures pretty damn quick.


Yep, when I had the transmission rebuilt in my '78 Camaro the guy that rebuilt it gave me a can of foamy/spray cleaner, to clean my tranny lines and cooler.

NYH1.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

fireside said:


> I have a question did you change the transmission cooler every time you changed the transmission?? Did you blowout and flush all
> The lines? In my experience those two things are a huge missed parts when changing a blow transmission. Lots of times the coolers become clogged and also hold the remains of old transmissions causing future failures pretty damn quick.


Yes the Cooler was Flushed Out both times. By a Ford Great Tech, that I work with.

Being the Last Transmission was Used, it could have been weak from the get go. It did have a 2-3 Flare on occasion, It would do that once or twice then work fine. That was just driving.

The one before that was a Ford Factory Rebuild (29th month of 24 month Warranty), I even waited an extra week down time for the New Improved Planetary, but I don't think I really got one.

The other 2 Tranny's were Reverse Planetary Output breaking, so there wasn't much Contamination. They both had a "Bang" then No Reverse. The last one had a "Rev up in Reverse (trying to move) then Slipping. Set off P0720 Output Speed Sensor Code. The oil was "well Used Dark" but not Burnt Smelling.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

The Lesson in all of this is,

"Anyone Plowing with Older Trucks. Add a Transmission Temp Gauge."

Not only will you see what is going on, but you will have a Pan Drain Plug, to change some of the Fluid easily and Often.

That F150 would Out Push any of the GM's I had before it. Even the one I ordered with HD everything. But the 4 speed Transmissions have a weak spot.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

So if I got this straight Chevys never break down And F150s have gobs of traction.

Who else other than you plows this ice road ,every guy that goes out there with the plow I guess ?
How much do you get paid to plow this road ?

How do you service this road when your truck is laid up having a transmission replaced ?

Do you flood this road to ensure thickness, to carry the loads that are going over it?

I’m with Mark, you’re using the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Was the GM also a half ton?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I plow the road to get to My Cabin so the Family and myself can use it.

A few people donate which helps a little with the gas costs.

Another person with a F250 V Plow helps but only later after the ice thickens. And a third helps out some. Many Plow Owners drive the road to go fishing with their plows up.

Snowmobiles are the worst part. They seem to forget the word "Snow" and have to Pack the Road and Bank before anyone can get it plowed out. The tracks are like Curbs.

I don't flood it, just wait until there is 8"s or more (depending on the snow load). I have been doing it since 1991, I have only sunk 1 truck.

Yes, the GM tranny's seem tougher than the 4R75 Ford. I have Overheated them a couple of times, but they survived. But the F150 has way more traction which could be tires, but most likely LTD Slip vs G80 Locking Diff, which requires 1 tire to spin before locking. And the F150 definitely has more ground clearance under the Cab. The GM's would Hang Up often.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

doh said:


> Another person with a F250 V Plow helps


Ask them how many transmissions they've been through in the same amount of time.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

JMHConstruction said:


> Ask them how many transmissions they've been through in the same amount of time.


Wow, there is no argument that a F250 would be a better truck for the job. My Money Tree died when we had Kids.

The fact is, this time of the year, He needs 12"s of Ice, My F150 needs 8"s. His Transmission might be fine, but won't do much good at the bottom of the lake.

If the Road isn't opened early, Skidoo's pack the snow into cement, the Snow Cover keeps it from forming more Ice, then there isn't a Road until spring when the Ice Lifts.

So once the road is Opened, it stays pretty close to where it was started at the beginning of the year. (but away from the Bank) Bank on 1 side, adding to the width from the other side.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A little research shows an F150 can weigh as much as an F250. Or an F250 can be almost double.

So the right truck could do the job with 8" of ice. 

You say you can't afford an F250 but you can afford transmissions going out?

BTW, you never answered whether you plow in first gear.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

doh said:


> Wow, there is no argument that a F250 would be a better truck for the job. My Money Tree died when we had Kids.


Sorry, I thought the budget was pretty high.



doh said:


> Well I came home with 2019 F150 FX4 pkg, Put a Mount on the 2013, now tomorrow I will swap the wiring


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Used Super Duties with a 6.2L or 6.7L would run the same payment as a New F150. The New truck goes to the Wife, as our Main Vehicle. I also get A Plan on New Vehicles.

F150 shipping weight is 4500lbs, a F250 Gas is 6000lbs 6900lbs Diesel. 
Add 700 lbs for a Straight on the 1/2 ton, 900 for a V on the SD.

You decide. There is benefits both ways.

But a Trans Temp Gauge is a Must. And I am not doing another Tranny, I will sell it As/Is, the Truck isn't worth the $3000 Tranny Job anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

doh said:


> Used Super Duties with a 6.2L or 6.7L would run the same payment as a New F150. The New truck goes to the Wife, as our Main Vehicle. I also get A Plan on New Vehicles.
> 
> F150 shipping weight is 4500lbs, a F250 Gas is 6000lbs 6900lbs Diesel.
> Add 700 lbs for a Straight on the 1/2 ton, 900 for a V on the SD.
> ...


I used Ford numbers, you might want to recheck your numbers.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Ask them how many transmissions they've been through in the same amount of time.


I've never had a single trans problem with any of my 5.4 superduty's. They use a heavier duty trans in the superduty's, same 5.4 motor. The trans used in the f150 is NOT meant for plowing. Especially roads, and lakes and such. That's the issue, this is not a ford vs Chevy problem. All three brands of half ton would be failing. OP is not using the right truck for the job.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

doh said:


> Used Super Duties with a 6.2L or 6.7L would run the same payment as a New F150. The New truck goes to the Wife, as our Main Vehicle. I also get A Plan on New Vehicles.
> 
> F150 shipping weight is 4500lbs, a F250 G as is 6000lbs 6900lbs Diesel.
> Add 700 lbs for a Straight on the 1/2 ton, 900 for a V on the SD.
> ...


Hey do you have strict emissions in Canada


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Hey do you have strict emissions in Canada


My part of Ontario, has for Diesels only Registered over 10000 lbs, Gas are exempt.

Southern Ontario has both Gas and Diesel Emissions


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you get a diesel and just delete and tune it that stops that stupid DEF tank straight pipe exhaust


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Freshwater said:


> I've never had a single trans problem with any of my 5.4 superduty's. They use a heavier duty trans in the superduty's, same 5.4 motor. The trans used in the f150 is NOT meant for plowing. Especially roads, and lakes and such. That's the issue, this is not a ford vs Chevy problem. All three brands of half ton would be failing. OP is not using the right truck for the job.


4 GM 1/2 Tons, 1993-2012 with Automatics 1 4 Speed, 4L60/4L60E's and I have had 1 Failure at 8,000 miles. I have over heated them a few times, but like I stated, they have signs. Smell, Oil Leakage, TC Lock Up.

Never a Reverse Planetary. Which seems to be the weak point. Which Ford has Revised, (and I actually paid for a New One supposedly).

Funny thing, "The Right Truck" was parked at the Landing this Weekend. 2500HD with a 9.2 DXT, American Plates from 5 hours away. They went up in a Side by Side. Why bring the Plow?

My Wife's with 40 miles on it, and My truck both drove up to the cabin. Not plowing because the 8" storm was on it's way.


----------

